# WEMT around NJ?



## Kamilaris (Sep 29, 2008)

hi everyone,

im looking to take a WEMT course as an upgrade from my urban EMT sometime this Summer. Can anyone recommend any place to go. NOLS doesnt't offer any during the Summer the only one ive seen is solo in NH.

Thanks


----------



## firecoins (Sep 29, 2008)

WEMT is an upgrade?


----------



## Kamilaris (Sep 29, 2008)

well what i meant is: instead of taking the whole WEMT course with urban and wilderness instruction, just show them my EMT cert and taking a course about just the wilderness part around 60 hours


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in suburban Philly, on the PA side.

If you find something... please post it - I would be interested in the course myself.

And firecoins... I belive the OP is saying that it builds on the national standard EMT curriculum.


----------



## NJN (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't heard of a WEMT course in NJ, based upon the fact that NJ is what is, people surrounded by the occasional patch of undeveloped land. As Jon said if you do happen to find one, by all means share.


----------



## Kamilaris (Sep 29, 2008)

the closest one i see is in New Hampshire taught by SOLO

http://168.144.139.178/schedule.html#wemtmod


----------



## Kamilaris (Sep 29, 2008)

NjNewbie,

I understand that NJ is not a rural area (I do live here lol, but the course will be useful to me since i am frequently taking backcountry trips, and camping with scouts and such


----------



## medicdan (Sep 29, 2008)

Kamilaris said:


> the closest one i see is in New Hampshire taught by SOLO
> 
> http://168.144.139.178/schedule.html#wemtmod



SOLO posts updates to their schedule weekly-- so check that link early and often. As you can see from earlier discussions (do a search!), I took the WEMT module course from SOLO earlier this year and recommend it highly. SOLO teaches or organizes courses all over the country-- and quite often as the spring and summer approach-- you may have more luck in a few months.

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## Kamilaris (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot ill probably take a solo course this summer then!

I've heard a lot more recommendations for NOLS though, but there are no courses during the summer =(


----------



## cuvtixo (Oct 7, 2008)

*Summer at WMI of NOLS*

$3100 M/L 	
Jun 15-Jul 10 and Jul 25-Aug 21
Yosemite Regions
Midpines, CA
Jun 15-Jul 10 and Jul 20-Aug 14  	
Rocky Mountains
Lander, WY
Remember to look for Wilderness Medicine Institute, which was an independent school which NOLS acquired in 1999.
WMI is diffrnt, might be radically different from the rest of NOLS.   
From the main NOLS catalog, and it looks mostly like 'outdoor adventure' vacations for tweens than education.  I could be very wrong. :unsure:


----------

